# Grunge-Effekt - wie?



## Santiago (14. Juni 2004)

Hallo!

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen? Wie bekomm ich so einen Grungeeffekt hin wie auf http://www.paparoach.com?
Ich weiss zu diesem Thema gibts schon einige Threads bezgl. Brushes usw., trotzdem:

1. Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich diese anwende, damit ich so "angefressene" Seitenränder bekomm?
2. Wie bekomm ich ein Papier her, das so alt aussieht?
3. Bei den Fotos wird auch irgendwas angewendet, das ich nicht eindeutig definieren kann. Sind das auch Brushes?

Vielen Dank, Santiago


----------



## Senfdose (14. Juni 2004)

und die Struktur ist auch noch Standart in PS nachher mit dem Abwedler drüber fertig.


----------



## Santiago (14. Juni 2004)

Hallo!

Ich muss mich wohl entschuldigen! Ich hätt nicht gedacht, dass es wirklich so leicht geht.
Vielen Dank, Senfdose, dass du dir die Mühe gemacht hast.
Manchmal braucht man nur einen kleinen Tritt...

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Senfdose (14. Juni 2004)

warum entschuldigen ? dazu  is das Forum ja da 


Gruss Senf


----------

